# Artsnow.com - any knowledge of their credibility?



## JCaine357

I am considering using artsnow.com to launch my brand, but after digging a little bit I can see that they have a US address listed for "writing them." I have checked into the address and although there are different suite numbers at that location, there are things on the web about rip offs from other websites associated with that address - but a different suite number. Can someone offer any insight please? Thanks.


----------



## fightingsaints

I have shops on multiple POD's including a new one on ArtsNow. I have had no problems with my free shop there or any complaints from customers (except a couple of complaints about long shipping times). Personally, I only have one t-shirt from them but the print quality was very good. 

ArtsNow is based in Hong Kong and so far that hasn't caused any issues for me. 

If you want better info sign up and hit the shopkeepers forum and then contact a shopkeeper named Fred. You'll see his posts and contact info in the forum and he will be able to help you with any questions you might have. He helped me when I started my shop there in Jan '08.


----------



## scribbleprints

I've had an ArtsNow shop for about a year now. As far as printing quality comes I'm no expert but I've had shirts from CafePress come out fuzzy but haven't had that problem yet with ArtsNow.

Shipping takes forever...but they are based in Hong Kong so that is somewhat understandable.

They don't have as clear instructions on how to set up and run your site (some good flash tutorials but not on everything). If you do set up a shop through them I really suggest joining this site:

Google Base DataFeed for ArtsNow Shops

(NOTE: This is not my site...just one I found useful. It looks like it's just a data-feed service from the name but also has really useful articles and tutorials relating to ArtsNow)

As far as customer service, it's mixed. I think the language difference does get in the way here. I've contacted them on thing and their response made me think they didn't understand what I was asking. On the forums, I've seen them take suggestions very quickly (they added some navigation functionality within a couple weeks of me suggesting it, and improved their button magnets after several of us suggested it as soon as their old stock ran out) ... but other things that should be very simple to fix, like spelling mistakes on the site, they haven't fixed yet (or last time I checked...it may be fixed now, but it wasn't for several months)..

As far as marketplace there is less competition but also less customer base. Be prepared to promote yourself and don't expect to sell a lot through their market.


----------



## euka

I have been reselling my designs using artscafe as a dropshipper for several years now. Their pricing is very good for me, as I signed up with them in their early stages when they had lower pricing which has since increased. For example, I can get a white shirt printed with my design and sent to my customer for $5.99 whereas now it is something like $11 I think.

My main issue with artsnow is their quality control. Yes, they do print nice things but occasionally we get complaints from customers for a faded print. I always refund my customer if this happens and it will only put me out of pocket $6 plus ebay and paypal fees and a customer. The majority of my customers are extremely happy though. I guess it is ok for me though as I sell small scale more for a hobby than a business. Their dark shirt prints are better quality than the light shirt prints, just to let you know.

If you have any specific questions about my experience with artsnow I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## scribbleprints

Yeah...I agree about the dark shirts being better than the light shirts. The lowest for adult shirts is now $8.99 for free shops, $8.49 for VIP, and $9.99 for resellers (which is odd, because reseller products are usually less).


----------



## scribbleprints

Ug...I am in the process of removing my apparel items from my ArtsNow shop because they do not have garmet care instructions on the tag (just the size, that's it) and I have recently discovered that this is a requirement under the Federal Trade Commission. UG. While I realize they probably wouldn't bother with a small business like mine, I don't like the idea that I'm doing something illegal. 

Here's the FTC page on it:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## scribbleprints

I am HATING ArtsNow right now as I attempt to do my taxes. WHY? When they list my sales they put the things I bought myself in with the things I sold--and there's no easy way to tell which items I bought and which customers bought. I bought a lot more than I sold this year, and I am having to go through about pick out the stuff. GRRRRRRRRR!!! Should have seen that coming...just didn't think about it until now.

And a side note--while their colors on their shirts are a lot more vibrant initially, I've now washed it enough to compare it to items from other PODS which I've also worn and washed and the designs on AN shirts wear out more quickly. I'm guessing this is due to printing method.


----------



## GraduateClothing

Im guessing by reading this people dont like them? i have never herd of them and was wondering if it was worth it to use them.


----------



## scribbleprints

I thought I'd post some pictures of a dark t-shirt both as it came originally and after several washings (I am trying to remember how often I wore this...I remember 4 occasions at least, but I'm sure it's less than 10 times. I washed it in the washing machine inside out with cold water, so I took good care of it, and the design still shredded. I did not hand wash. (Who hand washes t-shirts? OK...nevermind, probably lots of you. But me, no.).

A New T-shirt
New ArtsNow Shirt on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Same Design in a T-shirt That's been washed less than 10 times
ArtsNow Shirt After 4-10 Washes on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Solmu

scribbleprints said:


> I did not hand wash. (Who hand washes t-shirts? OK...nevermind, probably lots of you. But me, no.).


I doubt many of _us_ do even, but really what t-shirt merchants do with their clothes doesn't matter - it's all about the customer. It sounds like your wash test was more than fair.



scribbleprints said:


> A New T-shirt
> New ArtsNow Shirt on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Same Design in a T-shirt That's been washed less than 10 times
> ArtsNow Shirt After 4-10 Washes on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## toonsign

Good afternoon,

Been a while since I posted here but I'd like to make a comment about ArtsNow (AN).

I've been with them since 6/07. Started as a Free store and am now an SVIP owner.

As I have stores currently selling under me I'd like to give you MY honest evaulation about AN quality. Those of you at the AN forum know me as Fred and I do speak my mind.

Shipping: If you just order one or a few products, you can usually expect the order in 8-18 calendar days.

If you order 4, 10, 20 items, especially if they are all onsie's, add 5 days.... if shipped to the same address.

What I sell (and would sell from AN): Hard goods such as business card cases, key rings, MOST watches, mousepads, etc...

What I would NOT sell: 

1. All garments - their sizes run SMALL and some shrinkage may (usually) occur. If you order a size XLarge, expect it to fit like a medium (or even a small). I do not recommend selling their ****s. As they have discontinued some lines of their t-shirts, when that particular style/color/size runs out, they will not be restocking it. You own't know they're out of stock until you or your customer orders.

Some storeowners have no problems with the hoodies, black and white t's both in sizes and fit. However, I don't prefer to sell them as I usually print my own.

2. Like previous posts stated, I don't offer key chain watches, desk sets, and other items that are easy to either break during shipping (poor packaging, mis-handling) or normal wear and tear.

99% of my store owner comments concern the shipping times. In my opinion, since the orders at AN have increased, productions time appears to be a bit longer. Used to be 1-2 days, now it looks like it's 2-3 days. Just my opinion.

I educate my store owners about the shipping times. Most do *NOT* state the normal 8-14 business days. They figure they would lose the sale. Thus, customer concerns about the long delays. You know the routine: "I ordered it yesterday, where is it?"

If you want to launch your own brand of clothing, don't do it at AN. You can print them yourself (easy to do) or/and use other POD services.

If you want an alternative source for a POD service, if you can advertise an 8-14 business day shipping schedule (unless you stock it yourself) consider AN.

For keyrings, mugs, clocks, mousepads, playing cards, most watches, etc... then consider using AN but only start out with a Free Store.

Using Ebay to offer AN products: Unless you spell it out in *BIG* letters the shipping time and are prepared to hear from some customers as to where their products are, don't. If you can buy from AN and THEN sell on ebay, go fot it.

As AN has introduced new products (umbrellas, etc...), I am awaiting a personalized umbrella to check the qulaity of the print, assembly, umbrella, delivery time, etc...

I hope this helps answer some of your questions.

Fred
Melbourne FL


----------



## scribbleprints

Ok, I just tested an ArtsNow key chain for lead and it came up positive. I've contacted them about it, and the CPSA. I'm out...and I feel sick that I ever promoted this company. I've spent most of the morning trying to contact every person who ever ordered a key chain from me to tell them it may have lead.


----------



## scribbleprints

scribbleprints said:


> Ok, I just tested an ArtsNow key chain for lead and it came up positive. I've contacted them about it, and the CPSA. I'm out...and I feel sick that I ever promoted this company. I've spent most of the morning trying to contact every person who ever ordered a key chain from me to tell them it may have lead.



OK...it's not as bad as I thought. The key chains do contain lead, but maybe not at a dangerous level. The test showed over 50 ppm of leachable lead...but 50 ppm lead content is roughly the lead level of dirt. The key chain had more than 50 ppm, but the test didn't say how much more (so the test neither proves it's dangerous or safe). I assumed because that was the highest testable level that meant it was dangerous. (Ug...I should know never to assume).

Here is what ArtsNow said regarding this issue:

"Our key chains are made of Zinc, and all Zinc product contained lead. However, our product is up to the required European export safety standard.

I am collecting further data of containing lead, will get back to you later. Thank you."


----------



## orangbaik

artsnow is an old player in dropshiping world.
however 1 BIG BIG problem with AS is NO TRACKING NUMBER


----------

